

Searching the Internet for Evidence of Time Travelers - josephpmay
https://thewinnower.com/papers/searching-the-internet-for-evidence-of-time-travelers

======
ColinWright
This appears to be identical to the PDF only version submitted several months
ago. There was an extensive discussion then, and I look forward to seeing any
new observations people might have:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6998936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6998936)

